# Check this out



## Hill William (Dec 15, 2006)

This is amazing.


----------



## GCracker (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweet! Where is that?


----------



## Hill William (Dec 15, 2006)

couldn't tell ya. One of my buddies sent it to me in an email.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 15, 2006)

Millau Viaduct, Tarn Valley, France. Not bad engineering for a bunch of surrender monkeys. If only they could engineer some balls to go with it (Doh! Am I mean?)

I snuck a pic of this into a presentation on "Careers in Engineering" made to a group of Webelo scouts, along with the Falkirk Wheel in Scotland and the Ski Dubai complex. Engineers rule the world!

-------------------------

"Tallest in the world and taller than the Eiffel Tower, slung across the valley of the river Tarn, the Viaduct de Millau (Viaduc de Millau) is the chosen solution for taking the A75 motorway from Clermont-Ferraud south to Beziers. This is cheaper than the alternative of tunnelling through the hills flanking the river, and will shorten the journey by 100km and by up to 4 hours in the holiday season, as well as removing much traffic pollution caused by continual traffic jams for local inhabitants in Millau. The Millau Viaduct is currently the longest cable-stayed bridge in the world. It has a steel deck, rather than the more usual concrete roadbed."


----------



## Hill William (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 15, 2006)

Somebody emailed that to me a while ago. According to that one, the red piers were just temporary for construction and will be removed.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 15, 2006)

Here's the Falkirk Wheel. Boats enter the top aquaduct from an upper lake and the giant wheel rotates, carrying them down to the lower lake. Did I mention engineers rule the world?


----------



## timmyutah (Dec 28, 2006)

this was part of the show...engineering wonders? (name escapes me..but it is on A&amp;E all the time) Interesting on how this thing is built...the road deck sections were being pushed into place hydraulically...!!

(and, the project manager is from Spain or something like that...)

It was a great show..highly recommended... (only a hour)


----------



## ILvTigers (Dec 28, 2006)

Are you talking about Extreme Engineering on the Discovery Channel? I love that one and Engineering an Empire.


----------

